# BBG audio Phoenix Gold a2.75



## rdstars (Dec 5, 2013)

Just wondering if anyone knows any thing about the BBG audio Phoenix Gold a2.75.

Reason I ask is because I have searched over months for info on this and keep drawing a blank, I am running one on an Alpine Type S @ 4 ohm bridged. 

Not to impressed with it, seems to be struggling and my guess is it has no more than about 150 wrms, maybe a little more but not much, it only has a 25a fuse so guessing again pushing passed the 250wrms would be impossible without very low resistance. 

Going to replace the amp but like to know what I have first.

Cheers.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Got a pic you can post? I'm drawing a complete blank on the PG item you're referring to.


----------



## dallasneon (Nov 3, 2005)

I'm pretty sure it's the 1st gen Ryval series amp. Hardly any info on them.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## bfowler (Nov 25, 2009)

it was essentially octane-r guts with a bit lower pricepoint for the uk market. the idea was BBG would support it rather than PG in portland. it should be damn near identical to the r2.5:2 (50x2, or 150x1)


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

There's B with the answer.


----------



## rdstars (Dec 5, 2013)

Cheers, thought as much with the amp. Just got my hands on a cheap 400wrms amp so should be able to some testing.


----------

